# Mites?



## Tappyaz (Sep 9, 2021)

Hey guys I’m new to talk budgies and I have a question.
I got my first budgie, a male(6 months old) about two weeks ago. He has been too scared to let me hold him but today he finally let me. I was looking at him and I noticed little bug looking things on him, they don’t really look like mites tho. They’re more thin and wormy looking but have a hard shell. 
does anyone know what this could be?
All answers appreciated!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Can you post a picture? Whatever they are they should not be there, does your bird live in an outdoor aviary?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cody is completely correct and has asked an important question.

There are different types of mites. do the ones you are seeing look like tiny red dots?
No matter what type of mites your budgie has, he needs to be treated right away with Ivermectin (available through your Avian Veterinarian or Scatt Spot-On Treatment.

Common Avian Parasites

It will be critical to ensure that everything the budgie has touched is thoroughly cleaned and disinfected.*


----------

